
What 18th-Century Paris Sounded Like - tintinnabula
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/what-18th-century-paris-sounded-180960724/?no-ist
======
mynegation
The linked article (in French) contains actual 3D reconstruction with the
sound scape [https://news.cnrs.fr/articles/sound-18th-century-
paris](https://news.cnrs.fr/articles/sound-18th-century-paris)

~~~
treehau5
Oh my gosh is this one of the coolest things I heard and see in a while.
PLEASE whoever you all are, do Byzantium next. I would love to see what
Constantinople and Hagia Sophia were like in the 500s

~~~
ssalazar
Sort of related, Stanford's Icons of Sound[1] project has digitally
reconstructed the acoustics of the Hagia Sophia (present day) as basically the
world's most grandiose reverb plugin. You can hear an example here [2] (need
to skip around to hear the actual examples). The singers were recorded in a
regular room and then post-processed with an acoustic model of the Hagia
Sophia.

[1]
[http://iconsofsound.stanford.edu/index.html](http://iconsofsound.stanford.edu/index.html)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsLgLNgA-
_Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsLgLNgA-_Q)

~~~
eon1
Sounds absolutely incredible. Any idea if they've released the impulses? I
couldn't find anything on the IoS site.

~~~
ssalazar
Indeed! No IRs have been released that Im aware of.

------
ivan_gammel
The map of Paris mentioned in this article reminded me of French relief maps
of XVIII century, that can be seen today in Museum of Fine Arts in Lille. They
were captured by Prussians in 1815 and moved to Germany. Some were even used
in WWI by Germans. [http://www.fortified-
places.com/reliefs/beauxarts.html](http://www.fortified-
places.com/reliefs/beauxarts.html)

------
personlurking
Reminds me of recently being in a bazaar in a foreign country, taking some
photos then using the voice recorder on my phone to capture the soundscape.
The two types of media remain separate. Does anyone know of a simple way to
intergrate media and post it online (with the ease of, let's say, Imgur)?

~~~
yannyu
Wouldn't sound + image just be a video? So, YouTube or something similar?

~~~
agumonkey
Talking about youtube, I don't know how supported is the 3D video thing; but
it fits the "virtual tourism" part neatly.

------
michaelcampbell
This was fantastic; it's quieter than I would have expected.

Not Really Related: There are a few MMORPGs that have "soundscapes" in big
cities that sound much like this. Guild Wars 2 in the human city is one that
comes to mind.

------
Todd
One thing that caught my eye was the strange phrase trop va qui dure, which I
was having trouble translating (I'm not a native speaker). I felt better when
I looked at the Wikipedia page which said that the origin of the name remains
mysterious.

[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rue_Trop-Va-Qui-
Dure](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rue_Trop-Va-Qui-Dure)

The road was also called the Road Along the Seine and Misery Valley. It
disappeared in 1813 when they demolished the Grand Châtelet.

You can still see traces on modern Paris--places like the Rue St. Denis. There
are also remnants of the Grand Châtelet in place names, like the shopping
center (more like a mall) called Châtelet - Les Halles not far from its
namesake.

------
Practicality
Ironically I don't think I ever experienced ASMR from those videos, but this
one is doing it.

~~~
ddingus
Same

------
ars
Direct link to video:
[https://youtu.be/YP__1eHeyo4](https://youtu.be/YP__1eHeyo4)

------
ilamont
Listening to the video linked by @mynegation, I was expecting louder traffic
sounds (horseshoe on cobblestone, carriage wheels on cobblestone, creaking of
carriages). In the summertime we visit an area with many Amish farmsteads
nearby and I can hear their carriages coming from a few hundred yards/meters
away.

------
tomcam
It is the smell I would like to experience

------
JohnLeTigre
Too bad there was little to no talking

the human voice is an important sound

